# Dog in mablethorpe Beach!



## sunset1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Whilst walking on the beach from the Cinema to the seal sanctuary in the last week of August this year, My young grandson made a gruesome discovery! We thought it was a piece of old carpet he tripped over buried in the sand , but on closer inspection it turned out to be the bloated body of a small dog! I did not want him to be upset so did not tell him what it was and we continued on our walk but it has been on my mind ever since. perhaps it was a local pet buried in the place it loved but i also wonder if this poor animal was taken to the beach and deliberately killed and buried there. Maybe it is a lost pet washed out to sea whose owners are still wondering about its whereabouts. If its the former I hope the murderer has a conscience to cope with and if the latter I am hoping someone may see this and let me know if they know of any animal that went missing in that area or if they have any thoughts on the incident.


----------



## coline123 (Oct 14, 2011)

I like to see here about this.I am really happy to know this.Please tell me something more over here.Thank you.


----------

